# Alternanthera sessilis or something else?



## janotaking (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello everyone, Im new here, my sister brought one pot of plant for her cold water 27L aquarium 2 weeks ago, the plants are very similar to Alternanthera sessilis and have flowers like it, they are still devoloping, there are lots of branches appearing every where in the steams and the plant is growing fast, the only difference I notice is that my Alternanthera sessilis haves some purple in the leafes and i don't see it on the wiki photos. Do you think it is a Alternanthera sessilis, if it is, its not a plant for an aquarium isn't it?
Tomorrow I will leave some photos here, for you specialists have a look.
Thank you.
Have a good night!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

We'll look forward to the photos. A. sessilis will 'grow' submerged, but only so it can get out of the water. 

Welcome to APC!


----------



## janotaking (Feb 28, 2013)

Cavan Allen said:


> We'll look forward to the photos. A. sessilis will 'grow' submerged, but only so it can get out of the water.
> 
> Welcome to APC!


Thanks men, I've been digging here on the forum, and I saw some posts, and saw the A. Reineckii, mine is similar, hope it is A. Reineckii, it would not be very practical to have emerged pants in this aquarium, its in a small space.
The more I see your tanks the more I want to get my own tank too, I always had a tank when I was little, my father had a 2 meters 600L tank, and I had my 35L  
I don't have much room for a tank like that now, I mean the 2 meters one, we still have it, but it is out door, It has been there for 7 or 8 years at the sun and rain, now the glass is not very bright, and haves lots of dirt in it, do you think I can restore it? How do I get that water minerals of the glass? Do I have to apply new silicon in it after this rough treatment?
Are any of you in to cold water fish's, I always had hot water ones but now that I see this ones that my sister haves now I'm starting to like them, there are some cool species.

Ok dude, tomorrow I will try to upload some photos.
Have a good night, and thank you again!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Tanks that have been stored outside for a long time always worry me. Sunlight will definitely degrade the plastic frame, causing it to become brittle and break. And it may affect the silicone.

There are lots of good fish for the cool water planted aquarium. A few that come to mind are white cloud minnows, paradise fish, and gold barbs.


----------

